# emergendo Gnome 3...

## uoslagelo

Da oggi è ufficialmente uscito Gnome 3 (qualcuno potrebbe dire finalmente). Volevo emergerlo dall'overlay gnome, ma ho qualche problemino che non capisco:

```
sudo emerge -avuDNq world

Password: 

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.91.7:3[introspection]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/gtk+-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

(dependency required by "media-video/totem-3.0.0[python]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

richiede una versione maggiore o uguale di x11-libs/gtk+-2.91.7, ma io ho la 3.0.8 come potete vedere:

```

eix -e gtk+

[I] x11-libs/gtk+

     Available versions:  

   (1)   1.2.10-r12

   (2)   2.20.1-r1 2.22.1-r1{tbz2} (~)2.24.0 (~)2.24.1 (~)2.24.3{tbz2}

   (3)   (~)3.0.6 (~)3.0.8{tbz2} **9999[1]

   {aqua cups debug doc examples +introspection jpeg jpeg2k linguas_az linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_no linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi nls test tiff vim-syntax xinerama}

     Installed versions:  2.24.3(2){tbz2}(11:04:10 26/03/2011)(-aqua -cups -debug -doc -examples -introspection -test -vim-syntax -xinerama) 3.0.8(3){tbz2}(00:28:54 07/04/2011)(-aqua -cups -debug -doc -examples -introspection -test -vim-syntax -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.gtk.org/

     Description:         Gimp ToolKit +

[1] "gnome" /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome
```

Lo faccio contento e smaschero l'svn (anche se non capisco il motivo). Riprovo ed ecco il risultato:

```

sudo emerge -avuDNq world

Password: 

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.91.7:3[introspection]".

(dependency required by "media-video/totem-3.0.0[python]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## uoslagelo

risolto...dovevo solo smascherare la use introspection.

Domanda: a cosa serve l'introspection?

----------

## Onip

È un nuovo modo per creare bindings per le librerie basate su GObject (quindi Glib, Gtk+ e molte altre) in modo più o meno automatico. Puoi partire da qui  se l'argomento ti interessa.

----------

## riverdragon

A me (dopo innumerevoli imprecazioni) è partito per la prima volta ieri sera. Prima impressione, è carino. Seconda impressione, è intuitivo ed immediato come un manuale di meccanica quantistica. Comunque i cambiamenti mi intrigano, quindi non ho intenzione di tornare indietro.

Lamentele sparseDov'è il "vassoio di sistema" (system tray)? Uso abitualmente rhythmbox, pidgin e liferea, tenendoli per la maggior parte del tempo nascosti. Qui, al momento mi tocca tenere le finestre minimizzate, e con alt+tab saltano fuori. Spostarle su un altro desktop non aiuta.

Con la configurazione ad un solo pulsante sulla barra del titolo il comportamento non è univoco: alcune si chiudono, altre si minimizzano. Che ergonomia dovrebbe essere? Sembra che riattivando minimizza e massimizza il comportamento torni accettabil.

Il volume è oltremodo eccessivo, al 30% è già esagerato. Abbassando il valore di PCM in alsamixer non si ottiene risultato, visto che la prima modifica al volume riporta PCM allo stato originario. Per correttezza bisogna dire che questo è -credo- un problema di pulseaudio, non di gnome3.

La tastiera è in inglese e non si riesce a rimetterla in italiano a meno di lanciare setxbmap it

Dconf-editor funziona per alcune cose, gconf-editor per altre.

Il desktop è vuoto e nessuna azione sembra ottenere reazione. Per la precisione, io ho sempre avuto desktop = home e mi piacerebbe continuare così.

Usavo una seconda applet per il volume per il microfono, così da tenerlo muto ma arrivarlo rapidamente secondo necessità - come posso ottenere la stessa funzione?

Ne seguiranno altre, garantisco   :Laughing: 

EDIT: la system tray è in basso a destra, nascosta; si vede muovendocisi sopra con il mouse. Pidgin, skype e liferea si nascondono correttamente, rhythbox no. Ora il problema sta nelle notifiche di pidgin.

----------

## viralex

per smascherare la use introspection globalmente usate questo invece che farlo per ogni singolo pacchetto... come facevo io prima  :Razz: 

# echo "-introspection" >> /etc/portage/profile/use.mask 

Io sono molto soddisfatto di gnome3 anche se ha qualche pecca/bug, è ancora poco personalizzabile a livello di impostazioni (non ho ancora avuto tempo di spulciare le configurazioni testuali).

è ancora giovane!

a voi piace ?

----------

## riverdragon

C'è gnome-tweak-tool che può sistemare un po' di impostazioni, ma qui sul mio pc va in segmentation fault senza dire nulla.

----------

## Ic3M4n

Installato ieri, prime impressioni:

gnome2 permetteva una personalizzazione estrema, con gnome3 il pannello non lo si può muovere, alcune cose con il touchpad sembrano troppo complicate per essere fatte. Di solito utilizzo molto la tastiera, quindi non mi pesa più di tanto.

Pro: finalmente i video non scattano di bestia, il wm con il compositing attivo funziona decisamente bene.

I workspace dinamici sono una manna dal cielo

i messaggi integrati sono comodi e permettono con semplicità di spostare l'attenzione sul "particolare" senza risultare fastidiosi.

per il momento molto soddisfatto direi.

----------

## viralex

anche dconf-editor (il nuovo gconf-editor) è ridotto ai minimi termini ... buona struttura ma deve essere più personalizzabile.

alcuni problemi...

Le applet che fine hanno fatto ??

Non c'è modo di spegnere il pc sul menu in alto a destra c'è di tutto tranne che lo spegnimento, sospensione logout ma niente spegnimento -.- ....

Non riesco a settare gli account in empathy c'è la scorciatoia con f4 ma non fa nulla

EDIT:

il poweroff si attiva premendo alt mentre si è nel menu.... non è molto intuitivo :S

----------

## MajinJoko

La condizione strettamente necessaria per il mio (futuro) passaggio a gnome3 è che metacity con compositing attivato non mi strappi i video. Altrimenti torno al dos   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *viralex wrote:*   

> Le applet che fine hanno fatto ??

 

Questa è una grandissima dannazione. Io che amavo tenere sott'occhio temperatura e uso della cpu, mi sento defraudato.

 *viralex wrote:*   

> Non c'è modo di spegnere il pc sul menu in alto a destra c'è di tutto tranne che lo spegnimento, sospensione logout ma niente spegnimento -.- ....
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> il poweroff si attiva premendo alt mentre si è nel menu.... non è molto intuitivo :S

 

In uno dei video di presentazione sul sito ufficiale, dicono che se gnome rileva la possibilità di usare lo standby, mette questa opzione di default nel menù al posto dello shutdown.

Dio benedica le live. E il caro vecchio gnome2, che mi tengo ben stretto   :Smile: 

----------

## viralex

Non vedo dove possano mettere le applet, forse qualche widget alla kde4..

Sono riuscito a impostare il single click da dconf, da nautilus fa allegramente crashare tutto ^^

----------

## Ic3M4n

@MajinJoko: come detto sopra i video sono sono veramente fluidi utilizzando totem, logicamente compositing attivo con gnome-shell allegramente sguazzante di qua e di la. E' da quando ho iniziato a giochicchiare con compiz che non ho la possibilità di vedere un video decentemente con compositing attivo. Giocando con le impostazioni di nvidia-settings ho disabilitato il vsync e comunque tutto funziona senza tagli di immagini o cose simili, sembra quasi che gnome-shell integri un sistema di sync verticale che vada in conflitto con quello di nvidia in quanto tutto il sistema risulta più fluido senza vsync attivo.

@viralex: grazie per il trucco sull'ALT per l'arresta sistema, vero non è intuitivo, però una volta scoperto e funzionante mi basta.

----------

## viralex

Io uso i driver nouveau e non ho problemi con video normali, con video a 1080p non ho ancora provato.

come da firma ho una nvidia-9500GT  :Razz: 

----------

## riverdragon

Con un poco di pazienza ho scoperto come impostare la tastiera in italiano (non ci voleva poi molto). Impostando il tasto windows come "Meta" si perde la possibilità di aprire le attività da tastiera, bisogna impostarlo sul tasto Win destro e si riescono ad avere anche le scorciatoie funzionanti.

@Ic3M4n: quali opzioni hai cambiato in nvidia-settings? Io ho provato a giocarci un po' ma non ho notato differenze.

Applet non so nemmeno se siano in programma, sinceramente, e non mi sembra una bella cosa. Per cominciare mi piacerebbe un po' di cura su quella dell'orologio/calendario: installare evolution solo per farle avere un minimo di senso è fuori discussione; servirebbe un'integrazione basilare (anche in sola lettura) con google calendar e io sarei soddisfatto.

Le nuove notifiche sono ottime. Tuttora non capisco come nascondere rhythmbox! Qualcuno di voi ha avuto successo ad utilizzare gnome-tweak-tool?

L'aggiornamento di networkmanager+nm-applet+wpa_supplicant mi impedisce una corretta connessione alla mia rete wireless, a voi funziona?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @MajinJoko: come detto sopra i video sono sono veramente fluidi utilizzando totem, logicamente compositing attivo con gnome-shell allegramente sguazzante di qua e di la. E' da quando ho iniziato a giochicchiare con compiz che non ho la possibilità di vedere un video decentemente con compositing attivo. Giocando con le impostazioni di nvidia-settings ho disabilitato il vsync e comunque tutto funziona senza tagli di immagini o cose simili, sembra quasi che gnome-shell integri un sistema di sync verticale che vada in conflitto con quello di nvidia in quanto tutto il sistema risulta più fluido senza vsync attivo.

 

Ti ringrazio per il feedback. In realtà con compiz qualcosina si riesce a fare. Ma alla fine, preferisco tornare a metacity (SENZA compositing) per vedermi un video. Ecco perché guardo con diffidenza a Gnome3.

Le applet, però non capisco perché rimuoverle. Il caro vecchio gnone-panel, con personalizzazioni varie, che fastidio dava?

----------

## Ic3M4n

@riverdragon: 

Xserver XVideo Settings => Sync to VBlank 

OpenGl Settings => Sync to VBlank

Abilitandole sembra tutto più scattoso, disabilitandole sembra molto meglio, anche con compilazioni attive è molto fluido.

Logicamente sono solo impressioni senza nulla di misurato. So solo che prima se disabilitavo le due opzioni tutto diventava scattosissimo.

@MajinJoko: il problema delle applet è dovuto al fatto che sono basate su bonobo che mi pare sia stato deprecato con gnome 2.4 ma ancora utilizzato, quindi per avere le applet funzionanti bisogna prima portarle su gtk3 e poi si vedrà.  Sta di fatto che tutta la gestione dell'attività è variata su gnome3. quindi le applet com'erano non andavano più bene.

----------

## riverdragon

Credo valga la pena condividere anche qualche consiglio di cui veniamo a conoscenza: per la gestione dei desktop multipli il passaggio si fa con ctrl+alt+freccia su/freccia giù (a differenza di destra/sinistra a cui ci avevano abituati compiz e metacity-2); è stata mantenuta la combinazione per lo spostamento della finestra, bisogna premere ctrl+alt+shift (+ freccia su/giù).

----------

## Ic3M4n

tanto vale mettere il link al cheatsheet  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Bella lì!

Detto tra noi, in questo momento sto sinceramente odiando gnome-3, da ogni lato lo guardi c'è qualcosa che è peggiorato, più brutto, più difficile, più lento, più fastidioso. Empathy è riuscito a farmi detestare anche le nuove notifiche (che avevo definito ottime), e in questo momento di nervosismo sto seriamente valutando di riprendere in mano gnome-2: seppur limitato in certe cose, era semplicemente impeccabile...

----------

## Ic3M4n

detto tra noi... in questo momento sto sinceramente amando gnome-3, da ogni lato lo guardi c'è qualcosa che è migliorato, più bello,  più immediato, più lento, più fastidioso.   :Wink:   però le prime tre cose me lo stanno veramente facendo piacere. e poi... funziona tutto  :Very Happy: 

l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stato rimettere i tre tasti per ingrandire e ridurre le finestre. Mi mancavano troppo...

----------

## riverdragon

Sì, è vero, funziona tutto... è proprio quello che mi spaventa! Quando negli anni scorsi aggiornavo dalla Beta o dalla RC c'era pieno di bachi e di crash - eppure era un miglioramento della situazione precedente. Qui... è solo stravolto.

Posto che ovviamente le applicazioni non-gnome hanno un comportamento loro e che potrebbero anche non abbracciare mai la nuova filosofia, c'è pieno di dettagli assurdi che, se prima erano l'indiscutibile forza di un DE coerente e sensato, ora mancano.

A ruota libera: stavo chiacchierando con due amici tramite empathy mentre ascoltavo una canzone tramite rhythmbox; innanzitutto non si capisce perché le finestre non si possano nascondere: rhythmbox sempre aperto è come usare un lettore mp3 senza poterlo mettere in tasca, il dialogo di spostamento/copia è opprimente, empathy è semplicemente in mezzo alle scatole... non ho ancora usato brasero. Empathy non si può nascondere, dicevo, ma ne dà l'illusione, seppur fatta male: sposto il mouse in basso a destra, compare la tray area; muovo il mouse (seconda volta) sull'icona di empathy, che si sposta; sotto il puntatore c'è ora il nome, che se viene cliccato non fa nulla; imprecando sposto il puntatore (terza volta) sull'icona di nuovo, stando attendo a non finire sull'icona a fianco, e cliccando la finestra sembra sparire. Alt+Tab e la finestra è ancora lì - il clic sull'icona, il bottone "chiudi" e il bottone "minimizza" eseguono la stessa (inutile) azione.

Decido di aprire chromium, premo Win, premo C (con gnome-do era diventato la scorciatoia predefinita) e mi viene presentato Cheese come prima scelta, mai utilizzato eppure dipendenza non opzionale di gnome-control-center; per avviare chromium, che è appena a destra, devo premere la freccia in basso; in alternativa posso digitare almeno le lettere CHR.

Mi scrive un terzo amico, e mi compare la notifica. Con Alt+Tab vado sull'icona di empathy, impreco perché la prima scelta è di nuovo la finestra dei contatti, nuovamente Alt+Tab e sono sulla finestra giusta dove il messaggio... manca. Non c'è. Sposto il mouse sulla system tray (con un enorme ritardo, perché non posso usare la tastiera e basta?), clicco sull'icona del nuovo messaggio, che non è né quella di empathy né quella visibile per ognuno dei contatti con cui sto già parlando, e mi compare il dialogo di risposta veloce; non voglio usare la risposta veloce, voglio aprire un tab nella finestra delle conversazioni, ma non c'è verso. Infine clicco sull'icona di empathy, lampeggiante, e la nuova conversazione finalmente appare.

Concludo: scrivo tutto questo in parte per sfogarmi di fronte ad un'aspettativa al momento delusa dal risultato, in parte alla ricerca di qualche consiglio per migliorare la situazione.

----------

## MajinJoko

Mi sembra carino, e ammetto che mi concederò il tempo di abituarmi al nuovo sistema. C'è da dire che i workspace dinamici sono fantastici.

Tuttavia, detesto l'impossibilità di configurare tutto a proprio piacimento. Così è troppo "chiuso", stufa alla svelta.

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> perché non posso usare la tastiera e basta?

 

Hai fatto centro. Ora posso concentrarmi ad usare solo il mouse, o solo la tastiera, in base a necessità. In gnome3 mi sembra che manchi questa possibilità, è tutto un muovere il mouse e scrivere sulla tastiera.

Saranno impressioni. Sarà la giovinezza del progetto. Sarà la vecchiaia (la mia).

----------

## Onip

Magari può essere utile sapere che si può ripristinare il pannello classico.

----------

## riverdragon

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Tuttavia, detesto l'impossibilità di configurare tutto a proprio piacimento. Così è troppo "chiuso", stufa alla svelta.

 Decisamente. Sarà sicuramente la gioventù del progetto, ma mi sembra che abbiano dedicato poco tempo all'affinamento del flusso di utilizzo: la principale novità "visibile" di gnome-3 era già appannaggio di gnome-do, che si comportava ben meglio, e quelle legate alla gestione delle finestre erano di compiz (che era un altro pianeta, al momento non c'è sfida purtroppo).

----------

## southern_comfort

La shell da problemi con i driver open ati o funziona bene?

io dai commenti che leggo in giro sono ancora indeciso se provare o passare a qualcosa come ad esempio xfce.

----------

## Ic3M4n

perchè passare a qualcosa come xfce? 

Gnome2 rimarrà in portage ancora per un bel po'. e nel frattempo lo sviluppo di gnome3 proseguirà integrando e migliorando le cose rimaste fuori da questa prima release. In ogni caso c'è stata una grossa discussione su quanto avviene a livello di compatibilità, quindi se uno ha dei problemi potrà sempre utilizzare la versione fallback che "non darà la migliore gnome experience" ma che permetterà un utilizzo "classico" dell'ambiente desktop.

[url="http://www.vuntz.net/journal/post/2011/04/13/gnome-panel-is-dead%2C-long-live-gnome-panel!"]questo [/url] è un esempio di discussione che verte su questo punto.

Ricordo a tutti che gnome2 è diventato stabile su gentoo quando si era alla 2.4 o alla 2.6, vero anche che non verrà più mantenuto upstream. però se gnome3 ci mette lo stesso tempo a diventare stabile chi vuole usare gnome2 potrà farlo "almeno" per altri 12 / 18 mesi. in questo tempo gnome3 ne farà di strata.

----------

## southern_comfort

Quanto tempo avete impiegato in media a compilare la shell? secondo voi con un processore AMD Turion 64 dovrei impiegare molto tempo?

----------

## pascalbrax

Quando ero passato da Gnome 1.2 a Gnome 2.x ... l'ho odiato.

Ero passato da un wm veloce, stabile, funzionale, molto-molto-molto customizzabile a un wm lento, poco funzionale e orientato al metodo "a prova di deficienti". Si, sto parlando di Gnome 2 che ora molti rimpiangono.

Ora che ho visto Gnome 3 (e ho letto i post precedenti a questo) non posso che sorridere pensando "la storia si ripete".

----------

## Ic3M4n

@pascalbrax: hai capito esattamente il punto.

@tutti: date il tempo al tempo, se uno vuole se lo installa dall'overlay, chi non vuole può lasciar maturare il progetto per trovarsi qualcosa di usabile tra un annetto o più

----------

## riverdragon

Ok, ma solitamente bisogna imparare dagli errori! Gnome-2 è diventato decente con le versioni 2.10 o 2.12, aspettare due-tre anni prima che gnome-3 diventi decente mi sembra fuori di ogni logica   :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

perchè? è il metodo di sviluppo solito... 

è successo per gnome2, kde3, kde4... succederà anche per gnome3

----------

## canduc17

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> ...aspettare due-tre anni prima che gnome-3 diventi decente mi sembra fuori di ogni logica  

 

E' proprio quello che ho intenzione di fare...o meglio, ho intenzione di aspettare la sua stabilità in portage, non mi interessa quando arriverà...

----------

## riverdragon

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> perchè? è il metodo di sviluppo solito... 
> 
> è successo per gnome2, kde3, kde4... succederà anche per gnome3

 Cioè "visto che abbiamo fatto schifo in passato continueremo a farlo"?   :Very Happy: 

Segnalo le gnome-shell-extensions, che aiutano un pochino a migliorare la situazione, qui il repository git.

Tra le estensioni presenti io uso:

alternate-tab: A replacement for Alt-Tab, allows to cycle between windows and does not group by application (oro!)

alternative-status-menu: Replaces GNOME Shell Status Menu with one showing Suspend/Hibernate and Power Off as separate items

user-theme: Load shell themes from user directory (anche se non ho installato ancora alcun tema)

windowsNavigator: Allow keyboard selection of windows and workspaces in overlay mode (premete alt+il numero che compare sulla finestra)

Ho tralasciato:

auto-move-windows: Move applications to specific workspaces when they create windows (anche se mi incuriosisce, lo proverò)

dock: A dock for the GNOME Shell -- displays favorite and running applications (la barra delle applicazioni fissa sul lato non mi piace)

gajim: Display Gajim incoming chats as notifications in the Shell message tray

xrandr-indicator: Add a systems status menu for rotating monitors (overrides what is currently provided by gnome-settings-daemon)

Non ho trovato ebuild in giro, ho clonato il repository in /opt e ho installato alla vecchia maniera, senza seguire le istruzioni della pagina di live.gnome.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   perchè? è il metodo di sviluppo solito... 
> 
> è successo per gnome2, kde3, kde4... succederà anche per gnome3 Cioè "visto che abbiamo fatto schifo in passato continueremo a farlo"?  
> 
> 

 

No. Il problema non è il "abbiamo fatto schifo fin'ora" il problema è come vengono gestite le cose su linux. Una modifica radicale al sistema desktop necessita che le applicazioni si adattino al "modo di agire" del nuovo sistema desktop. le regole poste devono essere recepite e adattate nei singoli programmi. Le applet che utilizzavano le deprecate api bonobo devono essere riscritte utilizzando dbus. vuoi avere tutte le applet di gnome2 su gnome3? non puoi, finchè non verranno riscritte utilizzando le nuove api. a dire il vero ho visto che esiste un wrapper con una patch per farle andare. però non mi sembra questo il punto.

Il cambio di interfaccia grafica su linux non è come su windows, mettiamo una grafica più fica e pesante tanto i computer moderni la supportano, la differenza tra gnome2 e gnome3 è nell'approccio alle applicazioni, può piacere o meno, però la differenza sostanziale tra nel mondo linux è questa: se voglio rilascio il software, che sia pronto o meno. poi sta alle distribuzioni ed agli utenti utilizzarlo, o almeno scegliere se utilizzarlo.

----------

## riverdragon

Ma no, è che si vuole sempre re-inventare la ruota. Gnome ha sempre avuto la tendenza a impedire ciò che gli sviluppatori pensavano che gli utenti avrebbero trovato innaturale, ma un po' alla volta il buon senso aveva permesso a tutta una serie di migliorie di far breccia. Adesso si è tornati al modello iniziale in cui ci sono cinque indicatori spesso inutili su una barra semivuota e immodificabile mentre l'icona di empathy ha lampeggiato due ore nascosta nella system tray prima che, per caso, mi accorgessi che qualcuno mi aveva scritto, e un'altra notifica attende da anche più tempo di farmi sapere che in queste ultime ore ero connesso alla wireless.

----------

## riverdragon

Piccola ma significativa chicca per tutti quelli che, come me, non hanno mai digerito la "message tray": http://bone.twbbs.org.tw/blog/archives/2148

Finalmente posso tornare ad usare pidgin e buttare quell'insopportabile empathy! Funziona anche con skype, con rhythmbox purtroppo sembra di no. L'estensione permette anche di nascondere le icone inutili, nel mio caso quelle dell'accessibilità e del bluetooth.

----------

## southern_comfort

Segnalo: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/new-gnome-shell-extensions-that-provide.html

----------

## cerebro84

Ciao ragazzi,

che dire a me Gnome 3 sta piacendo, è sulla retta via, però Unity mi ha convinto di più per ora (se non altro per il guadagno di spazio visivo grazie alla barra dei menù in alto). 

Ho un problema con Evolution 3 che non ho capito se è dovuto alla mia ignoranza (qualche ebuild da installare?) o è una questione di maturità: non trovo più l'opzione per aggiungere un calendario Google. Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## yellowhat

Salve a tutti,

finalmente mi sono deciso ad installare gnome 3; devo dire che mi trovo abbastanza bene, ci sono delle cose che vorrei modificare:

- è possibile far apparire la "barra" in basso quando vado sul lato in basso a sinistra del monitor invece che a destra.

- è possibile far uscire la lista delle applicazioni classica (come nell'estensione del precedente post) ma cliccando con il destro su "Attività"

- sto cercando una dock da mettere sulla sinistra dello schermo, l'ideale sarebbe la dock di unity

- esiste qualche sito o tool che raccoglie estensioni per gnome-shell

Grazie

----------

## riverdragon

Se leggi il post di southern_comfort e un paio dei miei ultimi trovi (parziali) risposte alla seconda e quarta domanda. Alla prima proprio non so rispondere; allo stato attuale è impossibile avere unity e gnome-shell insieme, ho visto solo una dock sulla destra che puoi trovare nelle gnome-shell-extensions, il link è in uno dei miei ultimi post.

----------

## yellowhat

Grazie

----------

## southern_comfort

Ancora estensioni utilissime trovate su webupd8:

http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/themeselector-gnome-shell-extension-to.html

http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/gnome-shell-workspace-indicator.html

http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/more-gnome-shell-extensions-mediaplayer.html

http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/gnome-shell-extensions-additional.html

http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/system-monitor-extension-puts-ram-swap.html

Devo dire che gnome 3, che sembrava poco personalizzabile, invece aveva un potenziale nascosto che nessun DE ha.

In pratica con le estensioni sconvolgi tutto come meglio credi... impressionante.... 

Ed io che pensavo di cambiare DE!

Aspetto volentieri che nel ramo ~x86 arrivi il 3.2 per provare questa nuova esperienza.

----------

## southern_comfort

Aggiungo anche: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/gnome-shell-weather-extension.html

----------

## yellowhat

Qui ci sono interessanti script: http://blog.fpmurphy.com/

----------

## southern_comfort

Io ho provato Unity sull'ultima versione di Ubuntu e devo dire che è davvero una bella idea.

Lo trovo molto funzionale un desktop con Unity.

La versione in sviluppo si baserà su Gnome 3, dite che ci sarà opportunità di vederla anche su Gentoo prima o poi?

----------

## riverdragon

Il team di gentoo-gnome (gnome herd, per la precisione) ha sempre lamentato la poca manodopera a disposizione, è già un buon risultato se mantengono aggiornato lo gnome ufficiale   :Wink: 

Dopo quasi due mesi di utilizzo, invece, io mi sto trovando di fronte a piccolezze che mi fanno dubitare della robustezza di questo DE: un paio di settimane fa un aggiornamento di xulrunner ha mandato a quel paese tutto, e l'unica soluzione è stata recuperare il vecchio ebuild dal cvs e mascherare l'ultima versione (devo aprire un bugreport, cavolo!). Un paio di giorni fa ho aggiornato il kernel, di conseguenza i driver nvidia, e sia con xorg-1.9 che con xorg-1.10 la sessione si bloccava (proprio freeze) dopo un paio di secondi dall'autenticazione, senza sputare alcun indizio; anche qui, l'unica soluzione è stata quella di ripristinare le vecchie versioni.

Gnome-tweak-tool, da parte sua, è invece sempre coerente: sempre, sempre, sempre "segmentation fault", senza dire nient'altro.

----------

## southern_comfort

Io infatti preferisco aspettare che arrivi la 3.2 in portage per evitare casini (già uso di mio ~x86 e faccio pure troppo da tester).

Penso che per avere uno gnome stabile come eravamo abituati ad averlo dovremo aspettare qualche versione.

Ma voi a dover passare ogni volta dal menù Attività per cambiare finestra come vi trovate? non vi sembra macchinoso? e poi non mi convincono queste notifiche volanti... io uso esclusivamente XChat per chattare e mi è comodo avere il programma sotto controllo ridotto ad icona per vedere quando qualcuno mi scrive, con gnome 3 è possibile?

----------

## riverdragon

 *southern_comfort wrote:*   

> Ma voi a dover passare ogni volta dal menù Attività per cambiare finestra come vi trovate? non vi sembra macchinoso?

 

Uso Alt+Tab, non saprei; con il plugin "windows navigator" (parte delle gnome-shell-extensions che ho suggerito) puoi usare il tasto win e poi Alt+<numero> per passare più rapidamente.

 *Quote:*   

> e poi non mi convincono queste notifiche volanti... io uso esclusivamente XChat per chattare e mi è comodo avere il programma sotto controllo ridotto ad icona per vedere quando qualcuno mi scrive, con gnome 3 è possibile?

 Le notifiche fanno pietà, sono troppo corte per le cose serie e infinite per quelle inutili; non essendoci un sistema universalmente valido per definire quali siano di una categoria e quali di un'altra, il problema è spinoso. Per la chat io uso pidgin e, con il plugin EvilStatusIconForever (anche questo già suggerito), ho l'icona lampeggiante nella barra in alto, sempre visibile.

----------

## MajinJoko

Lo sto provando, non su Gentoo, e la cosa che più di tutte mi preoccupava non si verifica: i video senza strappi   :Cool: 

Una domanda semplice semplice, come si riattiva il ctrl-alt-backspace per riavviare X? In tastiera non lo trovo   :Question: 

E poi, è più una curiosità: se non sbaglio una delle feature pubblicizzate era di poter impostar diversamente mouse e touchpad. Tuttavia, nelle impostazioni del mouse questa possibilità non si presenta. Anche qui, sapete qualcosa al riguardo?

Ciao!

----------

## riverdragon

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Una domanda semplice semplice, come si riattiva il ctrl-alt-backspace per riavviare X? In tastiera non lo trovo   

 Regione e lingua -> disposizioni -> opzioni -> sequenza di tasti per terminare il server X

 *Quote:*   

> E poi, è più una curiosità: se non sbaglio una delle feature pubblicizzate era di poter impostar diversamente mouse e touchpad. Tuttavia, nelle impostazioni del mouse questa possibilità non si presenta. Anche qui, sapete qualcosa al riguardo?

 Questa mi è nuova, mi spieghi?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Questa mi è nuova, mi spieghi?

 

Io avevo capito che doveva esser presente un'opzione simile a quella fornita da xfce, dove è possibile regolare velocità ed accelerazione per ogni mouse (usb, touchpad, etc..).

Invece oggi ho capito che si riferiva alla doppia tab mouse-touchpad, già presente in gnome2.

Ho risolto, come in gnome2, configurando a dovere Xorg.

----------

